# AAE Extended Clicker



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I have one and it works fine. I do have 2 small issues with it:

1) Within the first 8-10 arrows I shot, the magnet pulled out of the upper section. A little superglue fixed that up fine.

2) It rattles a bit after the shot. Not really a big deal, just kind of annoying...


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*click*

A lot of people use them and they are especially useful for people trying to use fat line-cutter arrows indoors. They can leave the shafts longer and lighten the spine.
I also like them for kids, since they can use a clicker without having to cut their arrows as much, since they tend to grow out of their arrows quickly otherwise. 
One friend found that he was hearing the arrow as it got near the tip (using screw-in points which were a little rough). We solved this with a hollow plastic coffee stirrer over the rod. 
Also, they are a little kinder than the blade style when the odd arrow is shout through the clicker.


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I have one and it works fine. I do have 2 small issues with it:
> 
> 1) Within the first 8-10 arrows I shot, the magnet pulled out of the upper section. A little superglue fixed that up fine.
> 
> 2) It rattles a bit after the shot. Not really a big deal, just kind of annoying...


One of my students was complaining about the rattle, on a similar style clicker..not this exact model. I put a small patch of grip tape over the magnet contact point, and it quieted the rattle down nicely, without impacting performance. Might be worth a try if you really like a quiet bow.

Brian


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, good enough for me.....Rasyad


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

I shot one for a while. It's good when you need to switch draw lengths without cutting arrows (BEST adjustments, young growing archers, etc).

I didn't have a good way to pack the sight extension with the clicker attached. I would have to remove the clicker pin each time I put the sight away, and that got annoying.

If you aren't annoyed by that, or can find a good way to pack it, then it's a fine clicker, with a good loud sound feedback.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

tkaap said:


> ...I didn't have a good way to pack the sight extension with the clicker attached. I would have to remove the clicker pin each time I put the sight away, and that got annoying...QUOTE]
> 
> I bought an inexpensive plastic pistol case for about $10. It has egg-crate foam padding. Sight with clicker and wire fit nicely. The only think I do is remove the aperture mounting block each time.
> 
> ...


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

tkaap said:


> I didn't have a good way to pack the sight extension with the clicker attached. I would have to remove the clicker pin each time I put the sight away, and that got annoying.


I leave mine on the sight bar as is and just pack the sight in its case like normal. I've never even thought twice about removing it or any parts.

Love mine for a couple of reasons (and yes, unless you throw some shrink tape on, there does tend to be a rattle)... mostly because I love to fiddle with arrows, especially for indoors and it makes it WAY easier to spine the arrow with length even if its technically the wrong size arrow. Keeps me from buying a new set everytime something changes. I can be precise in my draw, rather than in my arrow cutting abilities. I just play with the arrow length and point weight. And... as I work on my form, my draw legth changes... again saves in arrow costs. Overall, well worth a little rattle.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

The little problem with such a clicker is that you have to measure the distance of the clicker to the riser and make sure of its position if you're shooting low poundages and have to move the sight extension for different distances. I use the riser mounted version though. There is some play in the rod holder and the body but with the magnet, there shouldn't be any movement after contact so perhaps the rattling could be due to excessive after shot vibration in the bow itself.


----------

